# Bulk Liquid Malt Storing



## Mantis (6/8/08)

Just ordered a 28kg bucket of LLME from G&G. Plan to make extract only brews with it. Question is , do I need to do anything special with the bucket of goo to keep the extract good.


----------



## Black Dog Brewery (6/8/08)

Hi Mantis,

When I was using bulk LME I didnt have any problems even though my method was far from sterile as I would scoop out what I needed usually making a hell of a mess. I will pass on the suggestion I was given at the time which was to go to an Apiarist supply shop and buy a bucket that has the honey gate on it. This would allow easy dispensing and measuring while keeping as many nasties out as possible.

Cheers BDB


----------



## stowaway (6/8/08)

if u have the money buy a Honey Tub and a Honey gate to pour it.

my parents have heaps because they keep bees.


How much did you pay for the LLLME?


----------



## clean brewer (6/8/08)

Check out this link..

http://www.peopleinplastic.com.au/prodview.php?id=10

Cheers


----------



## Mantis (6/8/08)

clean brewer said:


> Check out this link..
> 
> http://www.peopleinplastic.com.au/prodview.php?id=10
> 
> Cheers



Thanks for that link. I will get a honey gate for sure as I reckon this is the way to go. I dont want to get into mashing grains as the beers I am making are good enough for this black duck.

I payed $149 for the 28kg

BDB, I was thinking about the mess I will make scooping it out LOL.


----------



## stowaway (6/8/08)

Mantis said:


> Thanks for that link. I will get a honey gate for sure as I reckon this is the way to go. I dont want to get into mashing grains as the beers I am making are good enough for this black duck.
> 
> I payed $149 for the 28kg
> 
> BDB, I was thinking about the mess I will make scooping it out LOL.




i have been thinking about buying in bulk.
is it okay to store at room temperature? (what about hot summer days)

$149 just doesnt seem worth it.


----------



## clean brewer (6/8/08)

Grain and Grape have the honey grates aswell, http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/product_in...roducts_id=7412

Shit, my HBS must not make much money off his malt extract, I buy it in 1kg containers for $5.40 and that is only $0.08 dearer than how you bought it in bulk, and it would probably turn over a bit quicker through his store also. I heard it only lasts about 6months in bulk if your not careful with it...(mould)


----------



## Mantis (6/8/08)

clean brewer said:


> Grain and Grape have the honey grates aswell, http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/product_in...roducts_id=7412
> 
> Shit, my HBS must not make much money off his malt extract, I buy it in 1kg containers for $5.40 and that is only $0.08 dearer than how you bought it in bulk, and it would probably turn over a bit quicker through his store also. I heard it only lasts about 6months in bulk if your not careful with it...(mould)



I couldnt find anywhere else that had it in bulk and my nearest HBS is 200km away and charges closer to $8/kg. If I could get it for $5.40/kg locally I would be bothered with this believe me.
And 28kg wont last a 6months
If anyone knows where we can get it cheaper then chime in eh


----------

